# A.M. Leonard



## LoveMyLawn (Oct 14, 2019)

Don't know if this is the correct section to post this. But I just got the email. They have free shipping through Nov 1st on all orders. Promo HW19P. Got my humic acid on the way.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

LoveMyLawn said:


> Don't know if this is the correct section to post this. But I just got the email. They have free shipping through Nov 1st on all orders. Promo HW19P. Got my humic acid on the way.


I think your post is in the right section. Thanks for the info as I just ordered some myself! :thumbup:


----------

